# know any secret spots?



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

Usually you can find me in breck at these locations



little hut in woods,








2story cabin in woods 










anyone else know/pics of anyother hidden places of interest?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you fucking dense you're going to blow out smoke shacks and give locations of shit. You really are a fucking retard that doesn't know the code of the true local. God I hope you do die out of bounds some day you dumbass. 

Rule 1 of secret spots you don't blow them out ever. 
Rule 2 of secret spots there are no secret spots
Rule 3 of secret spots you do not talk about secret spots on the internet.

Great next year we'll get more goombas trying to find them. This is why half the smoke shacks in CO have been torn down by the Forrest Service.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I know lots of secret spots in the Whistler backcountry that have been filmed by Pros. I also know where a few famous spots in Utah such as Chad's Gap(no longer there) are/were. And they shall remain secret...


----------



## ride801 (Mar 6, 2010)

Not really a secret spot but one time I was riding some trees at Brighton that were very far from the main trail. A snow snake bit me and I scorpioned. After picking myself up I was face to face with a barbeque. In the middle of nowhere. And it wasn't a campsite.


bakesale said:


> I know lots of secret spots in the Whistler backcountry that have been filmed by Pros. I also know where a few famous spots in Utah such as Chad's Gap(no longer there) are/were. And they shall remain secret...


What happend to Chads gap? I wasn't aware that it was gone.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

ride801 said:


> Not really a secret spot but one time I was riding some trees at Brighton that were very far from the main trail. A snow snake bit me and I scorpioned. After picking myself up I was face to face with a barbeque. In the middle of nowhere. And it wasn't a campsite.
> 
> 
> What happend to Chads gap? I wasn't aware that it was gone.


lol I know that BBQ ... did you ever hit the log park in the trees to the right of my o my ... there were two flat logs , a pole jam log , and a kink log .... they got torn down few years back


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

ride801 said:


> Not really a secret spot but one time I was riding some trees at Brighton that were very far from the main trail. A snow snake bit me and I scorpioned. After picking myself up I was face to face with a barbeque. In the middle of nowhere. And it wasn't a campsite.
> 
> 
> What happend to Chads gap? I wasn't aware that it was gone.


Blow'd up by ski patrol after that Cockface Tanner Hall broke his ankle on it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i heard the force of tanner hall's crash collapsed the whole thing and it slid switch to the road


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you fucking dense you're going to blow out smoke shacks and give locations of shit. You really are a fucking retard that doesn't know the code of the true local. God I hope you do die out of bounds some day you dumbass.
> 
> Rule 1 of secret spots you don't blow them out ever.
> Rule 2 of secret spots there are no secret spots
> ...


Gotta love the internet for being able to sit behind a computer monitor in your comfy chair and treat people like dirt.


Anyways @PaulyMolitor, I definitely didn't stumble onto any of these when I was a Breck. Very cool stuff. I don't suppose you can see these from google earth?


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you fucking dense you're going to blow out smoke shacks and give locations of shit. You really are a fucking retard that doesn't know the code of the true local. God I hope you do die out of bounds some day you dumbass.
> 
> Rule 1 of secret spots you don't blow them out ever.
> Rule 2 of secret spots there are no secret spots
> ...



yeah i wanna die out of bounds too, it should happen someday,,, 





hexon said:


> Gotta love the internet for being able to sit behind a computer monitor in your comfy chair and treat people like dirt.
> 
> 
> Anyways @PaulyMolitor, I definitely didn't stumble onto any of these when I was a Breck. Very cool stuff. I don't suppose you can see these from google earth?


pm me for directions
BA i just took a massive shit on your rules again


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Eh, no luck. The res on Google Earth is only so good.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

hexon said:


> Gotta love the internet for being able to sit behind a computer monitor in your comfy chair and treat people like dirt.
> 
> 
> Anyways @PaulyMolitor, I definitely didn't stumble onto any of these when I was a Breck. Very cool stuff. I don't suppose you can see these from google earth?


This coming from a douche bag from TN that doesn't live here. That's the beauty of me living here I can do something about it.

Yeah Pauly good job blowing out spots you dumbass. The Forrest service goes around looking for those every year we lost 2 spots last year and 5 jibs because of idiots like you. Glad you posted pics of yourself will make it easy to spot you on the hill.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you're going to post pictures of cool shit you've found, please don't give specifics on it's location....

That really is a shitty thing to do.

We all know of cool "secrets" but most people know not to post it's location online.

People put a lot of hard work into those spots and BA is right, the forest service will take it down.

In all honesty Pauly, it would be appreciated it you'd take down the info of where they're at. Pics of the huts are fine imo, as long as the pics don't give the location away.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This coming from a douche bag from TN that doesn't live here. That's the beauty of me living here I can do something about it.
> 
> Yeah Pauly good job blowing out spots you dumbass. The Forrest service goes around looking for those every year we lost 2 spots last year and 5 jibs because of idiots like you. Glad you posted pics of yourself will make it easy to spot you on the hill.


 how can you take yourself seriously threatening me over the internet?



Milo303 said:


> If you're going to post pictures of cool shit you've found, please don't give specifics on it's location....
> 
> That really is a shitty thing to do.
> 
> ...


dont be one of BA's mindless followers. forest preserve already knows about all four at breck. in fact they kick people out of them in the summertime. BA says shit and people believe it cause he has a second rate website. dont believe the hype. no way this thread is getting these torn down i will bet BA our accounts on that.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Alright, you have no idea what your talking about in regards to me being a BA follower.

If you notice some of the conversations between him and I as of late, we don't always see eye to eye.

Either way, your post giving away the location of these huts is out of line and I politely asked you to remove the location from the post on my own. 

Even if the forest kats don't tear them down because of your post, you still shouldn't post stuff like that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This guy has shown over and over that he just doesn't get it.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> This guy has shown over and over that he just doesn't get it.


wheres my blow job?


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Either way, your post giving away the location of these huts is out of line and I politely asked you to remove the location from the post on my own.
> 
> Even if the forest kats don't tear them down because of your post, you still shouldn't post stuff like that.


how is telling my fellow snowboardingforum posters about some cool stuff they should check out out of line? This is not going to affect anything and this whole keeping it a fight club secret comes off as a complete joke...


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

WTF? im on the east and this pisses me off. coopers at killy got shut down because of asshats telling everyone about it/ getting hurt trying to find it. the shacks you guys have out west are fucking treasures and should not be disrespected like that.

photos are cool but dont call attention to things. remember, it only takes one underage girl showing up who cant control her shit to rain on everyones parade.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The huts shown in this thread are well known by both ski patrol and the forest service. The main reason they haven't been taken down is because there was a massive outcry the last time they tore down some smoke shacks. However, the secondary reason is that they do remain almost entirely unknown to the masses. 99.99% of the people that have ridden Breck don't know where they are. The poster above nailed it as to why it's important to keep it that way. Let a bunch of people start getting lost or hurt trying to find them and it just gives the NFS more reason to go in and tear them out. 

I know of both of the ones listed in this thread as well as the treehouse, but I haven't been to any of them. When I'm riding Breck, I live on the backside of Peak 8.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you fucking dense you're going to blow out smoke shacks and give locations of shit. You really are a fucking retard that doesn't know the code of the true local. God I hope you do die out of bounds some day you dumbass.
> 
> Rule 1 of secret spots you don't blow them out ever.
> Rule 2 of secret spots there are no secret spots
> ...


lol wow, you want someone to die because he posted a couple pictures and locations of a smoke hut in a resort on a small snowboarding forum on the internet. Now that shit is going to get blown out by thousands and thousands of people because of this guys post.

give me a fucking break :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jeri534 said:


> lol wow, you want someone to die because he posted a couple pictures and locations of a smoke hut in a resort on a small snowboarding forum on the internet. Now that shit is going to get blown out by thousands and thousands of people because of this guys post.
> 
> give me a fucking break :laugh:


Nah, the thread starter is an epic douchebag.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

damn you guys are anal about useless shit


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm gonna have to side with the ''wtf?!'' part of the argument. 

Of course nothing _stops_ you from doing it, but think of it as an unwritten rule. 

It's like telling everyone where Batman keeps his fucking batmobile. You just don't do that kinda thing .


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I know your GF's secret spot


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> i heard the force of tanner hall's crash collapsed the whole thing and it slid switch to the road


turns out the only thing that can destroy a giant pile of rocks is a freeskiiers ego.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a secert spot, it's right between nebraska and Utah, this place shreds the gnar gnar, dare I speak the name.....it's called Colorado.....shhhh don't tell anyone. They have wood nymphs that will fulfill your every desire from beer runs to blow jobs, and trained bears that will tow you back to the top of the montain after your runs. Sorry...no monkey butlers though :/


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BA is right. 

any of you sniveling bitches trying to defend the OP are fucking idiots, and i can tell you for sure that the OP is a goddamn moron for putting this post up in the first place...."look at meeee! i'm so cool i need to stop in a hut to smoke weed in"


if you think shit like this won't get cool stuff taken away from everyone then you are just wrong and naive. it's the fucking internet stupid.




and.... i don't know what kind of pussies you are living out there in CO, but you do something like this for one of our hills in Oregon, and i promise you someone will find you on the hill and beat the shit out of you... 

e-thuggin.... bet that motherfucker


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree that it's poor form to blow out spots like these. The Forest Service and ski resorts are tearing down these structures, and I guarantee public out cry has nothing to do with saving them. The cliff hut at Mary Jane is gone and Forest Service rangers were hanging out incognito at smoke shacks at Crested Butte last season and arresting users. A great way to end your day. Being arrested and taken off the mountain. Pics, not such a big deal, giving out location other than resort (and even that can be questionable) is. I got a hunch at least one of these shacks is going to be tore down over the summer if not all of them.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am also on the WTF side. Why would you post the locations!!? Check out any thread on here or other forums and you will consistently see people not giving out the locations and people agreeing with the idea that these should be kept secret. I always kind of thought the OP's odd posts were him just joking around, but now I can see this guy is probably just a d*bag


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pauly second rate website haha that's why TWbiz rips off my content every month, that's why other sites have changed their format, that's why the head of Burton PR straight up told me the company is afraid to work with me cause they can't control me. New media is destroying the old.

Yes I am threatening you, I know you live in Frisco, Sling pot, and ride Breck. I can make 2 calls and more than likely found out all I need to know about you. It's great you moved here this year and are "living the dream" but it's your douche bag antics that don't make you welcome. Blowing out spots sucks. It's like that fucktard in Steamboat that made the pirate map, awesome we lost every secret stash we had up there. I was glad when someone threw a rock through his window with a note tied to it saying I will kill you in your sleep, asshole moved away real quick.

Those are well known spots amongst locals, but like someone said is all it takes is one fucking Joey from somewhere that's not from around here getting hurt and poof they're gone. You think I like having my log jibs ripped out? I don't, I like having tree jibs, I like making them, I don't like douche bags ruining it for the rest of us. It's like those dumb asses that went up to 4th of July bowl last summer and littered all over the snow pack up there so NFS kicked everyone out and chucked all our jibs. Great one less summer shred spot. You have no idea the damage you can cause.

Next time you want to blow a spot out on here just take the people visiting out there and show them how to do it. Otherwise don't blow shit out.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> photos are cool but dont call attention to things. remember, it only takes one underage girl showing up who cant control her shit to rain on everyones parade.


dude your making me horny



fredericp64 said:


> I'm gonna have to side with the ''wtf?!'' part of the argument.
> 
> Of course nothing _stops_ you from doing it, but think of it as an unwritten rule.
> 
> It's like telling everyone where Batman keeps his fucking batmobile. You just don't do that kinda thing .



this... sort of, only the first 8 posters had access to the directions, but everyone is so retarded no one realized they had been taken down before they posted asking/flaming. everyone is on BA's nuts so hard they failed to actually notice there arent directions. this is proof why milo wants to toss ba's salad. I give a very general area between two 2 mountains because I didnt want to make it too easy to find. It is quite fun trying to find these if you are into trees and i want it to be a hunt. That is all I had to go on and it took me about 2 days of riding to find all 4 locations. the shroom shack was the hardest imo, but if you find it once its easy to find again


wrathfuldeity said:


> I know your GF's secret spot


linvillegorge is not my gf. he asked me out in the 2011 thread and i said no, its just about the sexual tension between us. read his posts always nagging at me like a woman, the guy cant stop, i just hope he can handle my man goo and std's
[


tekniq33 said:


> . I always kind of thought the OP's odd posts were him just joking around, but now I can see this guy is probably just a d*bag


no jokes im all douche 


BurtonAvenger said:


> Yes I am threatening you, I know you live in Frisco, Sling pot, and ride Breck. I can make 2 calls and more than likely found out all I need to know about you.


haha,,, make these two phone calls you keyboard warrior. i want to bet our accounts that you have no one to call to "find out all about me" Take the bet or admit youre just another ski techie who lies over the net, if you can get my address or phone #, ill cancel my account, you game or just full of shit?.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually, you did make it pretty easy to find those spots...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm sure Ski patrol, forest services, etc know ALL of your smoke shacks. You guys continually ignore this fact. There are youtube videos, Sierra has a 10+ page thread on it....basically everywhere that has a much larger scope than this forum's general chat. I don't give a shit if a bunch of people want to smoke weed in little forts off the beaten trail and I'm absolutely positive that more than .01% know about these spots. 

Burton, I don't know you but from your posts in this forum you come off as very neurotic. Get over yourself! I agree, telling the position of your play fort is out of line. If you don't want this thread to be seen ask someone to take it down or just don't reply, instead you wish death upon the OP and keep bumping this thread. Upon further research into this topic, I have found the location of a lot of these shacks....using google search I have also found that homeowners in Brekenridge go on yearly hunts for these shacks, notifying Forest Services should one be found. Found here -must be a really well kept secret all things considered . 

Taken from the article..."especially after rangers and Breckenridge ski area officials discovered a *two-story tree house* with more square footage and style than many of the shoe-box rooms in the exceedingly ugly condo-hotels that litter private lands at the base of the mountain."

With that said, I still believe that all these shacks should be left alone- I guess they preserve culture in a way. Some them are very architecturally creative, too. But the officials KNOW these spots! If you want to smoke, don't do it on a busy ski hill...

I WOULD blame the idiot that decided to build a smoke shack close enough to a residential area that property owners complain, because the home owners don't sound like they will stop complaining until all these shacks are torn down.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Although I wouldn't be quite as harsh as BA, I'm gonna have to agree with the WTF'ers 100%. Take your friends or maybe even tell someone legit through PM. But to post a public thread like this complete with directions? That's pretty fucking mad lib w/your choice of adjective. As with so many "cool" things in the world, it only takes one asshole to ruin it for everyone else. Even if some other fucktard has already blown up the spot, it doesn't mean everyone else should follow suit. Anyone else find it ironic that the OP won't even list his location, putting only "out of bounds in the trees," but readily posts pics and directions to these little hidden spots?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh I'm game Pauly like I said 2 calls I can probably find enough out about you to make you shut the fuck up, but your type is the kind that I wouldn't trust to honor a wager. You're the typical 1 and done snow carnie that lives here for a season claims you're a local and then poof you're gone. I'm here year round making a living, you'll be gone in a few more weeks and that will be that, maybe you'll come back but I highly doubt it. 

Canuck you don't know me and I don't know you but you don't live here and that's a fact. Yeah we have a constant battle with NFS and second home owners. You'd be surprised how many NFS people are just seasonal and not from here so they don't know where to find it. I don't care about the shacks so much as I care about the log jibs getting removed that sucks, when you go up there haul up rope, weights, and saws and cut stuff only to have it removed after one season it blows ass.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

The whole idea here is very simple...the thread title is "know any secret spots?". Hello, they are not secret if you make it public!? 

For whoever said that this thread wouldn't be seen, doing a google search on "secret snowboard spots" brings this thread up 2nd on google's listings and I'm sure will be 1st soon. That being said I'm sure the cabins are known, but the jib spots are most likely a different story. I don't ride out there, but we have some secret jibs in the woods a couple minutes from me for when the resort is closed, and I'd be pissed if it were removed after the time we put into it. 

A "secret" spot is fun until its gone, or until Ma and Pa Kettle bring in their kids to ride it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

this thread is an example of why snowboarding sucks more than mogul skiing


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyway...why do these shacks exist? 

Do skiers and boarders build them or are they old hunting shacks or something? And do you really need to stop at these little shacks to smoke weed? Can't you just stop off to the side somewhere and do it discretely? 

Seems like cool little spots though. I'd like to see more pictures of these "shacks" - but please don't post the location.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I also think it's completely idiotic to post the location of these spots. I'm not a local out there and if I'm lucky get out to CO or Utah 2-3 x a season. That said if I was lucky enough to be shown where these spots are there is no freaking way I would volunteer that info on the net. Keep secrets secret bottom line.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Boarders made those spots? Fuck! I'd be pissed too. But I wouldnt be building these pretty much houses thinking thell never be touched. Its like dirt jumps for bmx. More people who dont know the better, but when its not your property your shit outta luck. And people put years into building trails but its the roll of the dice. You cant get pissed when people take away shit on thier or government property.

Jibs are a bit different in the fact that your just fucking around with some trees and shit, not building a home.

But then again like dirt jumps, when your set of years gets plowed you gotta learn what went wrong and rebuild in better spots. My trails of 8 or so years are getting torn down in the next 2 years easily, its the way of the road.

What happened to toking one up the lift? Saves time!

But yeah, google maping or directing people to places like this shouldnt be happeneing, real gay if u ask me.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

little devil said:


> Its like dirt jumps for bmx. More people who dont know the better


Perfect analogy. Can't tell you how many times we've had to rebuild our trails, but half the time its people doing it to be dicks. We actually had kids come down one night with shovels and tore the shit out of stuff because one of them got made fun of earlier that day (one of those pathological liars saying he was pro, so we called him on it and then he couldn't clear the first double.)


----------

